

Ten. Million. Questions - MonCalamari
https://stackoverflow.com/10m

======
bramgg
>If a dev found a solution just half of those times, and it saved them just 30
minutes, that's nearly 1.85 billion hours saved.

Those are very generous numbers.

------
willstepp
Amazing. I remember sending Jeff Atwood an email to join the beta in 2008,
voting on the name and logo, all that early excitement. Now its a programming
institution. The knowledge of the community has gotten me out of more binds
than I want to admit. Joel and Jeff deserve so much credit for their vision
and execution. And the community of course!

~~~
teh_klev
Yep me too. I'm user 419 :)

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
One wonders how many of those got downvoted to hell and closed within 30
minutes of being asked.

~~~
vortico
Apparently over 430,000 questions.

[http://stackoverflow.com/search?q=closed%3Ayes](http://stackoverflow.com/search?q=closed%3Ayes)

